# What are YOU doing about candida?



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I want to hear from all of you about what things you've tried or would like to try. What worked? What didn't? What was a waste of time? What sounds promising?

It's been three months since I've been trying to control this thing and so far have had no success, even with following the diet. I had to give up using Taurine, MSM and other sulfur foods because sulfur feeds candida.

I've used Threelac, Capryllic acid, Spanish black radish, Black walnut extract, Oregano Oil, Coconut oil, Probiotics, Apple cider vinegar, Pau D'arco, and Indole 3 Carbinol....

I read somewhere that people were able to grow candida in Pau D'arco Tea so that obviously doesn't work. The Threelac was an expensive waste of time and it made me constipated.. I loved the Apple cider vinegar. The only thing I noticed that actually improved it was capryllic acid so I bought a liquid solution of it as MCT.

Currently, I am using Grapefruit seed extract, MCT (medium chain tryglycerides), Lactic acid yeast, digestive enzymes, Betaine HCL, propolis and colostrum.

I also just received Goldenseal, Astragalus and Triphala. Triphala is an Indian herb that has an astringent effect and tonifies the gut. I'm hoping this will be good for leaky gut syndrome.

Out of desperation, I drank 5 cloves of garlic in lemon water. It was an interesting experience but I never smelled like garlic like I thought I would. I'm sure this is effective with consistent use.

I just tried an epsom salt flush (i.e. self induced diarrhea) and it was pretty effective at, well, giving me diarrhea. LOL

Lastly, I was thinking. Candida likes an alkaline environment in the gut and it's the job of the good bacteria to keep it acidic. So, why not MANUALLY acidify the gut. For this purpose, I am considering doing an Apple cider vinegar Enema. I searched the net and found this. Some people from Curezone are already doing this and they are expelling what is apparently Candida. Check out the pictures!

http://www.curezone.org/forums/am.asp?i=1112129

Anyone have ideas? There's gotta be ways to control this without spending a lot of money.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

One more thing,

I am seriously considering a colon cleanse. Site is a little etchy.

http://www.ehowa.com/mythoughts/coloncleanse.shtml

This company sells the kit. It's $80 bucks!

http://www.blessedherbs.com/Internal-Cleansing/Cleansing-Kits/the-Colon-Cleansing-Kit-H-3882.html

Apparently, you expel all this gunk afterwards.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*I've eliminated dairy (except for homemade yogurt, if you want to know why pmm)I've eliminated white bread, rice, flour etc. I take the Coconut Oil which I think has Caprylic acid in it. I'm juicing organic 3-4 times a day. I'm looking at lots of pornography. Eliminated "lunchmeat". Bought a book called Breaking the Vicious Cycle that is highly respected in this area. I am feeling much better and have more energy. But I still fall into donut contra-heaven sometimes. BUCKEYE DONUTS RULE!*


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

FairleighCalm said:


> I'm looking at lots of pornography.
> BUCKEYE DONUTS RULE![/B]


I laughed until my hernia hurt. I've been doing that for years, you know, to "detox" all my impure thoughts.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I'm going to do a colon cleanse but I'm not going to fork over $80 bucks for it. I have enough stuff here I've bought before to serve the same purpose.

I will use mainly diatomaceous earth all day in Orange juice and Triphala to get my bowels moving. I will do this 5 times a day for 5 days. On the 6th day, I'll do the ACV enema. During this time, I will eat NO food. Just water and dirt. lol


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Laughter is the best! I actually bought those saline solutions at the supermarket and did a little cleanse myself. I know it doesn't get way up there but it's cheaper.


----------



## sparkationsgirl (Oct 25, 2008)

i think i may have candida too. holy crap, lately i've been urinating every 20 min, and i get a lot of indigestion. i've always urinated frequently though, but lately it's been even worse.i used to take a lot of antibioitcs last year due to recurring urinary tract infections. i also used to take oral acne medications. antibiotics can contribute to candida growth i read.****, i should have never taken so many antibiotics had i known what candida was back then. and I took those antibiotics for months. anyway, i'm not sure where to start when it comes to dealing with candida.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Spark,

I know the feeling. Just a few months back, I was on heavy antibiotics for an anema. Then I had to take steroids for an inner ear problem. Both those things make candida worse!


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

garlic, probiotics, pau d'arco extract, as you mentioned caprylic acid, try eliminating breads with yeast in it as well as sugar.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I downed a 250 capsule bottle of Pau D'arco and it didn't even tickle the problem. I'm also using 6 tablespoons (about 35 grams) Caprylic acid per day in liquid form. Shoudn't I have some type of die off with this?


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

nothing .. yet. I ran across a paper linking candida to mood, so I am interested in the topic but the info in this thread is daunting.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

The only time I have read of someone beating candida was a woman that followed the diet strictly and also used Wild turkish oregano oil and olive leaf for 6 months. Only after that time, did she start to pass the fungi..


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Hmmmm....I've been wasting time.

I should have gone for a proven anti-fungal like Nystatin or Amphotericin B. These work in the gut and are not absorbed systemically making them safe. I think this is the course I will take. Diet, herbs....that's just a waste of time and money.

Systemic problems are a whole other issue...


----------



## ju_pa (Sep 21, 2008)

What I am doing is trying to figure out what is this scientific study saying.

Is it telling that Calcineurin that is actived by Calcium is keeping Candida alive ?

Source: http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=1635197


> In C. albicans, calcineurin, a serine/threonine phosphatase, is required for survival in the presence of azoles and for virulence in a murine disseminated candidiasis model (1, 4, 10, 12). We previously demonstrated that azoles act synergistically with the calcineurin inhibitor FK506 or cyclosporine A (CsA) to inhibit C. albicans in vitro (4). Here, we explore the potential for applying this drug synergy to a murine model of C. albicans keratomycosis (19). We discovered that the efficacy of topical fluconazole therapy was enhanced by genetic or pharmacological inhibition of calcineurin.


Source: http://ec.asm.org/cgi/content/abstract/2/3/422


> Calcineurin is a calcium-activated protein phosphatase that is the target of the immunosuppressants cyclosporin A and FK506. In T cells, calcineurin controls nuclear import of the NF-AT transcription factor and gene activation. In plants and fungi, calcineurin functions in stress responses (e.g., temperature, cations, and pH) and is necessary for the virulence of the fungal pathogen Cryptococcus neoformans. Here we show that calcineurin is also required for the virulence of another major fungus that is pathogenic to humans, Candida albicans. C. albicans calcineurin mutants had significantly reduced virulence in a murine model of systemic infection. In contrast to its role in C. neoformans, calcineurin was not required for C. albicans survival at 37°C. Moreover, C. albicans calcineurin mutant strains exhibited no defects in known Candida virulence traits associated with host invasion, including filamentous growth, germ tube formation, and adherence to and injury of mammalian cells. C. albicans calcineurin mutant strains failed to colonize and grow in the kidneys of infected animals and were unable to survive when exposed to serum in vitro. Our studies illustrate that calcineurin has evolved to control aspects of the virulence of two divergent fungal pathogens via distinct mechanisms that can be targeted to achieve broad-spectrum antifungal action.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*...what am I doing about Candida? Well, she's cute so I might ask her out but I"m not trying to start anything serious, I just want to have fun.*


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

" Out of desperation, I drank 5 cloves of garlic in lemon water. It was an interesting experience but I never smelled like garlic like I thought I would. I'm sure this is effective with consistent use." by Beggiota

The things we do to beat this SA... I am we will succeed one day.

By the way, I say I don't have candida but when I looked at the diet including fruits everything that makes me uncomfortable is in the list. 

For one year I used aged garlic extract and 6 months I used also digestive enzymes.

I think I almost overcome the candida, I don't feel uncomfortable outside anymore, can talk to unknown people if they are a little friendly to me. Do not hesitate to talk on the phone when people are listening. It is just the presentations in class for me, actually I do not know what will happen I am just so afraid of them. So I think it is doable but patience is the key. Now I will follow the diet strictly and keep taking garlic ginger etc...

By the way I also did not understand what the article is saying that is sent by Ju-pa.


----------



## sparkationsgirl (Oct 25, 2008)

A big mistake I made was that I bought whole food complex organic b-complex vitamins with the b-vitamins bound to yeast. i took 3 of the pills a day for about a month and a half. i suddenly stopped taking them when i realized they were causing my symptoms after i had went one week with a high-carb diet of rice and wheat when i stopped taking my usual lentils.


----------



## ju_pa (Sep 21, 2008)

Proximo, so you are basically candida free now thanks to garlic extract and digestive enzymes ? Have you also stopped taking supplements ? I mean, is there a clear feeling that getting free from Candida have helped you with SP ? 

I haven't done split test for a while now. Might do it again. Have been sugar free, more vegetables and kefir.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

ju_pa said:


> Proximo, so you are basically candida free now thanks to garlic extract and digestive enzymes ? Have you also stopped taking supplements ? I mean, is there a clear feeling that getting free from Candida have helped you with SP ?
> 
> I haven't done split test for a while now. Might do it again. Have been sugar free, more vegetables and kefir.


I do the spit test and there is nothing. But the fatigue and and foggy mind continues, so I don't know. The lack of stomach acid and digestion problems continue so candida is ready to return back I guess.

But if you can, find the garlic hawthorn misletoe caps. They are sold in europe, it was the best supplement I have ever used.

I remember getting tense even before buying movie tickets or in banks now those feelings are gone. I don't know it can be due to candida. But as I said the digestion problems continue so I eat spicy food to increase stomach acids.


----------



## ju_pa (Sep 21, 2008)

proximo20 said:


> I do the spit test and there is nothing. But the fatigue and and foggy mind continues, so I don't know. The lack of stomach acid and digestion problems continue so candida is ready to return back I guess.
> 
> But if you can, find the garlic hawthorn misletoe caps. They are sold in europe, it was the best supplement I have ever used.
> 
> I remember getting tense even before buying movie tickets or in banks now those feelings are gone. I don't know it can be due to candida. But as I said the digestion problems continue so I eat spicy food to increase stomach acids.


I also had that foggy mind but I haven't seen that for a while now. My morning ritual:

First thing I take ALCAR with water and next lecithin granules. For breakfast I always eat 2 eggs and tomatoe + drink orange juice for freshness and vitamin c. 1-2 cups of coffe.

I also noticed that when I don't do mental work I will have foggy mind. After reading history or some other subject that I am interested or playing brain training games I feel much sharper.

And I don't eat after 8 o'clocks.

I had hard times buying tickets also. But last time when I went to a movie (It was probably at the beginning of summer) the hardest thing was walking over the front floor (passing the big screen that everybody was looking at). And when I heard someone laughing after I had sat down I always thought that they were laughing at me. That's actually funny to remind it. I have done great progress since then. I wonder how it would feel now. Have to check it out.


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

I dont get it. Whats candida? does that have anything to ddo with SA? like i looked up candida on google and it says its some body problem... :S


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

proximo20 said:


> I do the spit test and there is nothing. But the fatigue and and foggy mind continues, so I don't know. The lack of stomach acid and digestion problems continue so candida is ready to return back I guess.
> 
> But if you can, find the garlic hawthorn misletoe caps. They are sold in europe, it was the best supplement I have ever used.
> 
> I remember getting tense even before buying movie tickets or in banks now those feelings are gone. I don't know it can be due to candida. But as I said the digestion problems continue so I eat spicy food to increase stomach acids.


*I think, JUST FROM OWN EXPERIENCE, that you are still ingesting alcohol/alcohol producing substances. Vinegar, dairy, malted or fermented stuff, gluten, processed meats. Also, a vitamin that I highly recommend is Garden of Life. On a vegan diet, even if it's temporary, lacks b12. Garden of Life for men will take care of that. You may be over-vitaminizing. Don't give up. I was right there, foggy as heck, stumbling like I was drunk and lethargic. You're close so just keep trying different things.* :yes


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

ju_pa said:


> First thing I take ALCAR with water and next lecithin granules. For breakfast I always eat 2 eggs and tomatoe + drink orange juice for freshness and vitamin c. 1-2 cups of coffe.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## anomaly (Dec 2, 2008)

*Candida*

I know what candida is but I'm not sure what is the connection between candida and social anxiety nightwalker. Perhaps having a candida infection exacerbates anxiety symptoms. I'm actually currently trying to rid myself of a candida infection for other reasons but if it helps with SA too, then great! 
Has anyone tried Candistroy or Candigest? I'm going to try Candistroy but you also have to follow a Candida diet which I've already been trying to follow but I keep failing at it! It's very difficult because I have a sweet tooth. And you're not even supposed to have fruit except for lemons and limes. I've read that sugar cravings are a symptom of candida infection but I think I'd have cravings even without the infection. Sugar itself is an addictive substance. On the other hand, our bodies do need carbohydrates for energy and it is best to get them from natural, unrefined sources like whole grains so perhaps the cravings could be natural to some extent. Then again I think I would probably crave sweets anyway if I consumed carbohydrates from unrefined sources. It's such a struggle to maintain a balance with sugary food so cheap and always readily available. Is anyone else struggling with sugar cravings/addiction?


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

nightwalker said:


> I dont get it. Whats candida? does that have anything to ddo with SA? like i looked up candida on google and it says its some body problem... :S


Nightwalker you should read this article and see how our problems are related to indigestion ,candida and immune shift.

http://www.becomehealthynow.com/mira2_front/attachment.php?attachmentid=57

It has been shown and explained there by also giving scientific articles how candida causes the immunity problem and that causes the anxiety and other problems we generally have.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

anomaly said:


> I know what candida is but I'm not sure what is the connection between candida and social anxiety nightwalker. Perhaps having a candida infection exacerbates anxiety symptoms. I'm actually currently trying to rid myself of a candida infection for other reasons but if it helps with SA too, then great!
> Has anyone tried Candistroy or Candigest? I'm going to try Candistroy but you also have to follow a Candida diet which I've already been trying to follow but I keep failing at it! It's very difficult because I have a sweet tooth. And you're not even supposed to have fruit except for lemons and limes. I've read that sugar cravings are a symptom of candida infection but I think I'd have cravings even without the infection. Sugar itself is an addictive substance. On the other hand, our bodies do need carbohydrates for energy and it is best to get them from natural, unrefined sources like whole grains so perhaps the cravings could be natural to some extent. Then again I think I would probably crave sweets anyway if I consumed carbohydrates from unrefined sources. It's such a struggle to maintain a balance with sugary food so cheap and always readily available. Is anyone else struggling with sugar cravings/addiction?


You should read the link that I just sent again buddy,

Almost everyone or anyone that I know is here struggling with sugar cravings, foggy mind, fatigue....


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

i didnt read the whole adobe site buttt... well i do have the foggy mind and the fatigue but im not sure if i have candida. but i dont think i do.. how do i know if i do or not?


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I have sugar cravings and it's pretty time. I'll admit, this whole time I haven't stuck to the diet. Maybe it's why I'm having no success. But to be honest, I don't believe in this Candida diet. Candida normally exists in the gut, skin, mouth. etc. The problem really is, whatever mechanism your body uses to keep it under wraps, is faulty. Even if you manage to kill candida with diet and anti-fungals, it'll come back unless you identify the underlying cause such as lack of probiotics, depressed immune system, etc...

I love sweets and fruits too much. I try not to over do it with the sweets but it's my one and only weakness. Well, sweets and maybe Japanese school girls.. lol

Lately though, I've learned that sugar is bad for you on so many levels and not just candida. A high sugar diet will actually make you age faster and make you look older than you are. I know someone like this.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*I forgot to emphasize that sugar, in all it's forms, can ferment and turn into alcohol. Fogginess, unsteadiness etc are results of it. And yes, I'm veganing, and doing my best to eat a wide range of non animal food. Salad blending, almonds, hemp bread (most bread, even hi quality baked artisan bread, can be sweet) lots of fruit/veggies, Ami's organic soups. water, raw honey etc . All condiments, ketchup, mustard etc are pretty much off limits for me. *


----------



## sparkationsgirl (Oct 25, 2008)

i'm beginning to notice a dark greenish liquid colour that is seeping out of me when i go to the washroom. should i be concerned....? i wonder if this is related to the candida in some way, or maybe i'm just flushing out the hoards of chlorella i took, since it's the same greenish colour.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

sparkationsgirl said:


> i'm beginning to notice a dark greenish liquid colour that is seeping out of me when i go to the washroom. should i be concerned....? i wonder if this is related to the candida in some way, or maybe i'm just flushing out the hoards of chlorella i took, since it's the same greenish colour.


I guess this is somehow related to the aliens


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I've heard some nasty stuff can come out when you flush. You more than likely will feel sick too at times.


----------



## leomouse (Dec 1, 2008)

*yogurt!*

eat lots of yogurt everyday, the natural one, some companies even add natural pro-biotics or whatever it's called (the good bacteria) to it. try that and cut the sugar intake, u should be fixed in a month.


----------



## Wellington (Dec 29, 2007)

I take the Gr8 probiotic supplement made by NOW foods, and the Candida Clear by NOW. also take about 4-6g of fish oil each day, and whole glove garlic extract. When I was younger I was a sleep walker, and have always had SA. All of the supplements i've added over the past 6 months seemed to have helped alot so far. I do crave sugar; so I probably have a candida infection. I never did a formal test..... So I can never be sure if I had the infection, but whatever.

One problem with eating yogurt is that is has sugar....I recommend taking something like the Gr8 probiotic supplement I take. It obviously is a pill, has 0 sugar, and has 4 billion cells or whatever.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

sparkationsgirl said:


> i'm beginning to notice a dark greenish liquid colour that is seeping out of me when i go to the washroom. should i be concerned....? i wonder if this is related to the candida in some way, or maybe i'm just flushing out the hoards of chlorella i took, since it's the same greenish colour.


Chlorella and spirulina also made my poop green. Also, my urine had a slight greenish tint to it. I don't think that's anything to worry about.

I'm pretty convinced my immune system is messed up and this is why I have candida. I've spent a pretty penny the last few months on supplements and got nowhere. The idea of the Candida diet it to starve the fungus into submission. I've been reading some articles about longevity and practicing calorie restriction. When you consume less calories than you need for your basal metabolic rate, this activates a gene called SIRT1 and this increases lifespan. Fungi have a similar gene called sir. What I understood from this was, if you starve candida, you're only going to make it stronger and live longer. On the other hand, niacinamide turns off this gene in both fungi and people. But I don't know if this has any therapeutic value.

The key to getting rid of it seems to be related to the state of your immune system and the TH1/TH2 balance..

Then again, there are a few options to kill candida that I haven't tried such as Garlic and wild oregano and olive leaf so those might work if you use them long term.

Lastly, I'm going to try something to rid candida that is pretty crazy and potentially dangerous. I won't say what it is, yet, but I know this substance is the most potent fungi destroyer ever. There is no evidence, however, that says it wont kill me in the process! I have a good feeling that it will be harmless, I just can't find any data to prove this. So, in the meanwhile, I'm keeping this to myself.


----------



## ju_pa (Sep 21, 2008)

Beggiatoa said:


> Lastly, I'm going to try something to rid candida that is pretty crazy and potentially dangerous. I won't say what it is, yet, but I know this substance is the most potent fungi destroyer ever. There is no evidence, however, that says it wont kill me in the process! I have a good feeling that it will be harmless, I just can't find any data to prove this. So, in the meanwhile, I'm keeping this to myself.


Don't go over the border yet.. I mean was your immune system so bad before you started to fight with candida and SB ? Stress and all those supplements could be making your immune weaker right now. You should write everything down and stop for few days.

Cacao is making me energetic and alert because my liver is trying to get rid of toxicity.


----------



## sparkationsgirl (Oct 25, 2008)

oh my god, i'm looking at the ingredient list in my whole-food b-complex vitamins, and it says it's biologically bound to Saccharomyces cerevisiae, killer yeast! ****. ugh, biggest mistake i've made. no wonder why i'm getting candida. i'm pretty sure this is the reason why i'm experiencing symptoms. **** **** ****. ugh, worst mistake of my life. i took these pills for months.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I ate lots of granola. I tooted like a rocket! I feel regular.


----------



## Johnny_Genome (Nov 11, 2003)

http://www.quackwatch.org/01QuackeryRelatedTopics/candida.html

Wikipedia:

"Practitioners of alternative medicine claim that Candida overgrowth can cause various health problems, from fatigue to weight gain, but this is rejected by most doctors and *there is no evidence to support the theory.*[5][6]"

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Candida_(genus)


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I don't subscribe to the whole candida notion anymore. From the little experience I've obtained in school, Candida overgrowth takes a gross and evident manifestation in the body. If you have it out of control, you will see it. (White patches everywhere). I'm also starting to believe it's all a big scam.


----------



## SeekingHappiness (Dec 14, 2009)

I think the most effective way to beat it would be to change your diet completely, steering away from sugars/high starch content foods replacing them with whole foods. Whole foods have all the nutrients needed for a total detox of the body. Also if you eat healthy for 1 week without expelling the candida and eat improperly the next week its just going to come back. I was told its a lifestyle change and it will benefit many other aspects of your life in the long run. 

Overtime (i say months at the very least) you will restore balance to the body. Good organisms vs bad organism (not only bacteria but yeast that promote good health), balanced wholesome diet (none of that fast food/ highly barbequed food), exercise, reduce stress.

my 2 cents, all this info was from seeing many chinese herbalist doctors, I'm hoping a couple thousand years of experience has some truth in it.


----------



## ju_pa (Sep 21, 2008)

Candida is not scam but is over hyped. Candida is real and if you don´t have it under control, it feeds on sugar and carbs. But the protocols, remedies, and "candida kits" are all pure scam and trash. Candida gets bad when it gets bad in your colon - your gut flora is pushed down by the bad guys. All you have to do (if you think you have candida) is to get your gut under control. And it´s pretty simple and it doesn´t take as much time as you think.

You need two things. Bacteria to the gut and some food for the bacteria.

Bacteria aka Probiotics: Home made kefir or sauerkraut.
Food aka Prebiotics: Oat bran or Jerusalem artichoke

Oat bran decrease culturable anaerobes and clostridia and increase bifidobacteria and lactobacilli populations.
http://www.springerlink.com/content/tn037q1516062x63/

It produces butyric acid, lactic acid and acetic acid. All those acids help to control candida.


----------



## sparkationsgirl (Oct 25, 2008)

The severity of altered gut flora plays a role in treatment options.

Candida can get so severe that it starts to eat away at the intestinal lining and enters into the bloodstream, in which case it begins to become harder to control, and must require prescription wide spectrum antibiotics. 

On the one hand, when you are talking about moderate to severe cases of candida that is limited only to the digestive tract, the treatment plan may require antibiotic like remedies which wipe out the candida. After the candida has lessened, then add back probiotics and prebiotics to the regimen.

Mild cases may simply require more probiotics and prebiotics to combat the candida. 

It's also important to limit sugars, starches, and carbs in severe cases. Also, choose foods that promote an alkaline environment in the digestive tract, since it promotes the survival of good beneficial bacteria.


----------



## champ (May 19, 2010)

Wow! This is the thread I've been looking for. I suffered from SA/Panic attacks in my teens about 10 years ago. I beat it with the help of CBT and also a change in diet, however my health was slowly deteriorating and I just didn't know why. I now know what has caused all of my health problems and what also caused me to have panic attacks all those years ago.

It all started soon after I took months of antibiotics for acne. It all went downhill from there and that it when the candida took over my body. I read a book called 'The yeast connection' and it was like connecting all the dots, everything made perfect sense. I'm so angry at the medical community for ruining my health and everyone else's by abusing and misusing antibiotics!


----------

